# Last Minute Gift Ideas at DetailersDomain



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Last minute gift ideas -

Brinkmann MaxFire Dual Xenon Spotlight









3M Perfect-It Rotary Backing Plate









Uber No Name Microfiber Towels










Uber All Purpose Towels










5 Pack of Uber Foam Pads 6.5 inch









Uber Porter Cable Kit with 8 Pads









Flex Kits








We will have 15% off (products that apply)

Start date: now
End date: 12/21/09 (midnight Eastern Std Time)

Use promo code *HOLIDAY15*

*Free shipping* will automatically apply to orders over $75.00. (Contiguous U.S.)

*Note: *All Kits are included
Items not included - Paint Meters, Rotary or Orbitals individually purchased, SV, Racatac, Metro vac, CR Spotless


----------

